# The Unity of Light â€“ a Universal Temple of Freemasonry



## News Feeder (Aug 2, 2010)

by Charles Lloyd Mashburn Jr. 32Â° Thunderbolt Lodge # 693 Thunderbolt, Georgia Preface As a young Freemason involved in my Blue Lodge and Scottish Rite of the Valley of Savannah, Georgia the idea of a place of unity for all … Continue reading → 












More...


----------

